# Advice



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

Looking at getting test e 300 and deca 300 what dosage should I use of each?? If any one can help me it would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

To achieve what?


----------



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

Dosage should I use a week?


----------



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

Bulk


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

How many cycles have you ran?

Whats your current stats? Height, weight, years training etc


----------



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

This will be the first deca but have dun a few cycles 6.1 ft 12.5 stone 6 years on and off more on now a days training 3 days a week think about going to 4


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Shearer said:


> Looking at getting test e 300 and deca 300 what dosage should I use of each?? If any one can help me it would be much appreciated thanks


 Just do the whole lot in one go if you want to bulk mate.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Shearer said:


> This will be the first deca but have dun a few cycles 6.1 ft 12.5 stone 6 years on and off more on now a days training 3 days a week think about going to 4


 I suggest you focus your attention on your nutrition. Training on and off for 6 years and your only 12 stone 5.

You will probably run it anyway so 300mg of each is plenty. Not going to do much though if your nutrition is poor.


----------



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

boutye911 said:


> I suggest you focus your attention on your nutrition. Training on and off for 6 years and your only 12 stone 5.
> 
> You will probably run it anyway so 300mg of each is plenty. Not going to do much though if your nutrition is poor.


 I eat clean a lot of chicken and beef ? and a good protein shake as well


----------



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> One ml of each a week??


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Shearer said:


> I eat clean a lot of chicken and beef ? and a good protein shake as well


 Yea but you don't eat enough. If you did you wouldn't be so light. You want to add size so the main factor will be calories. A cycle isn't going to make up for that.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

boutye911 said:


> Yea but you don't eat enough. If you did you wouldn't be so light. You want to add size so the main factor will be calories. A cycle isn't going to make up for that.


 I heard there's almost as many calories in test as there is anti ageing remedies in jizz.

Therefore , pin it all and you'll get massive


----------



## Shearer (Jan 1, 2018)

So basically eat everything lol


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Shearer said:


> So basically eat everything lol


 And more mate!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Problem is years ago I used to "eat everything " and now I realise my progress was slow because "everything " isn't enough. You need to track your intake and have at least a rough idea of what you're eating. If you know you need to be 500 cals over maint cals what's the point in not knowing how many cals you're eating


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

as above at 6'1 and 80kg unless you are andres munzer peeled id advise you to spend a good 6 months imagining you are using steroids and doing everything you can to get the absolute most out of that cycle:

* get to bed in time to sleep 8 hours per night (ideally sleep without an alarm in a VERY dark and cool room)

* avoid alcohol and recreational drugs

* eat 3-6x per day in a caloric surplus of 10%, protein at 1g per lb of body weight, fats at 15-25% of your total calories and fill the rest in with carbs, aim to gain 1-2lb per month (increase by further 10% when weight gain stalls)

* try to get the majority of your protein from direct sources (eggs, meat and dairy) and the majority of your carbs from non sugary carbohydrate, healthy fats like salmon, avocado, nuts and olive oil

* train with structured progressive overload, something like lyle mcdonalds upper lower or ICF 5x5 are good cookie cutter options

i guarantee you after 6 months you will have made substantial progress on all of your lifts and put on a decent amount of lean body mass

and although i strongly advise against it if you are hellbent on taking drugs and refuse to listen to the above (all will still need to be on point even if you do go on) then skip the deca and absorb and apply all the information in these threads

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/267472-swole-trolls-its-not-that-difficult-series/?do=embed

but again it is not something id suggest for someone in your current level of development


----------



## arnold reeves (Aug 14, 2019)

I would sack the decca off it takes to long to work and it shuts you down hard there are a lot better ass out there nowerdays bulking is all about kcals in vs kcals out also intensive short workouts with mainly compound movements 4 to 8 rep range to failure 45 mins to 1 hour every other day with loads of rest that is the best way to bulk and get strong imho good luck


----------

